# New cart



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Need a cart for big com job I'm working on. Needs to hold torch/b bottle. Soldering kit fittings 
.. Ect ect. I'd like it to have a locking drawer or bottom shelf area. Been looking. Any of y'all have something like this ?? Thought of maybe making my own..... Il be paying for it so I don't want to


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Need a cart for big com job I'm working on. Needs to hold torch/b bottle. Soldering kit fittings
> .. Ect ect. I'd like it to have a locking drawer or bottom shelf area. Been looking. Any of y'all have something like this ?? Thought of maybe making my own..... Il be paying for it so I don't want to


There's plenty of shopping carts out here in Houston lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Paying for it. So I'm trying to stay cheap. But I want it to last. Saw some on harbor fright site but idk if they will last. With the rite cart my production will be high !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Big cheez said:


> There's plenty of shopping carts out here in Houston lol


I thought of snagging one. But idk. Not my style. Lol.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Paying for it. So I'm trying to stay cheap. But I want it to last. Saw some on harbor fright site but idk if they will last. With the rite cart my production will be high !!


Oh they will last, just beef up the joints and put heavier duty wheels on them..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Something like this?


I have the same one in black.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like this would be what you are looking for:

http://www.milwaukeeconnect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_734802_192467_192327#

Unfortunately, the price tag is hard to swallow. If I ever have a few hundred I don't know what to do with I might consider it haha


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea. That's sweet. What's the price ?? Have u priced it


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Just get a Rubbermaid cart. 80 bucks out the door. It's that plastic so it's light and tough duty. It doesn't have to be super fancy, or store tools in it overnight. I've never seen a cart that had a strong enough lock to stop a thief with a screwdriver. That's what a gang box is for IMO.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Just get a Rubbermaid cart. 80 bucks out the door. It's that plastic so it's light and tough duty. It doesn't have to be super fancy, or store tools in it overnight. I've never seen a cart that had a strong enough lock to stop a thief with a screwdriver. That's what a gang box is for IMO.


True. It's mainly for fittings not tools


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Just get a Rubbermaid cart. 80 bucks out the door. It's that plastic so it's light and tough duty. It doesn't have to be super fancy, or store tools in it overnight. I've never seen a cart that had a strong enough lock to stop a thief with a screwdriver. That's what a gang box is for IMO.


80 bucks where at ??


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought mine at menards for 80 bucks I don't think there are any menards in TX though. It's another box store based in WI.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Most I've seen are over 100. Il hunt around.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I bought mine at menards for 80 bucks I don't think there are any menards in TX though. It's another box store based in WI.


Don't see them at Menards here...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Buy once, buy right.

http://www.rubbermaidcart.com/index.php

They have carts and accessories.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I always used a rubber maid cart. They work great


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought a cart from northern tools which is similar to harbor freight and it's held up just fine for almost 2 years. I've hauled fixtures, cast iron fittings and multiple other items without it failing so far.

There are mainly 2 sizes that are popular, the skinny one and larger one. I got the bigger size one. Top and bottom shelf.

I've also got one that a three shelf rubber maid brand one that they were throwing away at a hospital that I use the heck out of also. Carts are great. Especially on long term jobs and multiple floor jobs.

Man crap I have so many carting tools lol. A small cart, big cart, a furniture dolly, and an aluminum dolly that will fold down into a 4 wheel cart and I use each one of them often.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

U666A said:


> I have the same one in black.


I have a yellow Mac cart that used to stay in my race car trailer, and a black Snap On one that I modified to use on jobsites. When I was doing new high rise work we would get a couple cheap carts from Harbor Freight to use as lead furnace carts, we tried using the plastic ones but they couldn't take the heat.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have a yellow Mac cart that used to stay in my race car trailer, and a black Snap On one that I modified to use on jobsites. When I was doing new high rise work we would get a couple cheap carts from Harbor Freight to use as lead furnace carts, we tried using the plastic ones but they couldn't take the heat.


How did you modify it ??


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How did you modify it ??


I added hooks to the legs on one side for carrying a ladder, I built a holder for a six pound propane tank, and I installed wrench hooks on the tray on the opposite side of the ladder hooks.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

127 so far on ebay rubber maid 36 min left


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No eBay or pay pal account I hate buying online even mores so on eBay. There's a old metal cart. At the shop. Needs wheels and is bent. I might Gerry rig it up. Like my office chair !! Lol


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

60 dollars on ebay


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't have pics but a guy on my crew a couple projects ago made a sweet one himself. Had a pipe vise, torch holder and every thing. It was cheap too. He used some old angle iron and some casters from harbor freight. 
Do you weld? might be a good alternative to buying.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

80 dollars on ebay


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you can find allot of tools and stuff on ebay tex you might want to check into it someday


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

When I drove a van and had a service call anywhere they had grocery carts I had a couple pieces of 1/2" plywood that would hang inside the cart halfway down. There was a hole cut into a corner for a b-tank. Couple of hooks for extension cords and such. Even had a small piece that would lay on top and over hang outside the cart to work off of.

They don't mind a plumber working out of them if your stuff doesn't touch it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rando said:


> Don't have pics but a guy on my crew a couple projects ago made a sweet one himself. Had a pipe vise, torch holder and every thing. It was cheap too. He used some old angle iron and some casters from harbor freight.
> Do you weld? might be a good alternative to buying.


I can weld a cart up. Finding time at the shop to do is the problem. Boss wants me on site working. 

Il look into it revenge


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The boss doesn't provide carts for the job?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> The boss doesn't provide carts for the job?


Idk. Most guys don't ask for one. Plus he's say wtf you need that for. Just carry the stuff. Not realizing how much it will increase productivity. Plus I want my own so when I leave ( and I will ) I can take it. If company bought it then it would be free game and get broke disappear or left some where. I had a grinder that boss got for the welders. He bought two at the time. So I kept one. Needed it and used it. Few months later welders grinder burnt up. Welder told boss I had a new one. He said your a plumber u don't need a grinder (idiot) I use it all the time I gave it up. Found an old one. Fixed the cord and took my new one back and left the old one in its place. Cheap as hell. Loose a $1 trying to save a dime I'm so ready for bigger and better things but I want to finish this dorm. It's a good learning exp for me its an as built. So I get to pipe it how I want. I drew my own isos I like that freedom and challenge. Scale pay/Davis bacon is my friend on this job too. Only thing on my truck that's the company is. Chop saw. Hammer drill corded saw all. And that new grinder. Lmao.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

What is Davis Bacon? I've heard of that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> What is Davis Bacon? I've heard of that.


You get him set up right and he'll never let you down and make the job go smoothly without any bs... but just don't let anybody knock him down or TM will go mental... am I right?,TM?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> You get him set up right and he'll never let you down and make the job go smoothly without any bs... but just don't let anybody knock him down or TM will go mental... am I right?,TM?


Um... I checked wikipedia and um... Well you're close... :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Um... I checked wikipedia and um... Well you're close... :laughing:


Well I screwed up by him! Its was David White


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's 6.50 an hour tax free for fringe benefits added on to the scale pay the fed gov sets when working on fed property.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Davis leaves. I leave. Ur correct rj


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Don't see them at Menards here...


They are by the dolly section, they are in a box and not on display. Hard to find but, trust me they are there.


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

I use a collapse able five shelf adjustable scaffold thats about five feet tall to the highest available shelf, 360 degree swivel castors that all will lock you can use one or all the shelves which take two narrow shelves per level to allow for offset stepping up on or storing of odd shape things plus you can use top shelf for prints lock the wheels and you can look down at the prints lean against scaffold rest your back and concentrate without having to lean down and over. Takes 30 seconds to set up 30 seconds to tear down and fits sweet in any truck, van or two seater convertible sports car...well maybe not the car.

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

JWBII said:


> I bought a cart from northern tools which is similar to harbor freight and it's held up just fine for almost 2 years. I've hauled fixtures, cast iron fittings and multiple other items without it failing so far.
> 
> There are mainly 2 sizes that are popular, the skinny one and larger one. I got the bigger size one. Top and bottom shelf.
> 
> ...



You sound like me. I have all kinds of carts.. My favorite one is the one from northern tool. I couldn't imagine a day without it. I get so upset when I see guys making multiple trips to get stuff.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Your cart is personal set up for how you need it.
A previous poster stated he has many.
When I was doing back to back to back elevator accessed jobs I was close to welding up a BIG rig.32"x50" with top high enough to haul 5gal. buckets below.It would have to be strong enough to haul rothenberger 22A.

Used the Harbor Freiight larger plastic ones.They work fine if your not pushing around with a pipe machine on top.

Use a restaurant grade 24x36 lightweight cart for the in&out hotel/mall job

If this is a one job gig and you want a bigger platform I'd just bust down to harbor freight.You'll be way more happy the next day getting tons more stuff done rather than all those back and forth trips.
Cheap enough if you don't need it for a bunch of years you can get it off your property without a thought.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Check out northern tool they have a good choice along with harbor tool and freight and grainger


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.rubbermaidcart.com/product_info.php?products_id=665

This is what I got. Once you start using carts, you can't go back.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Heck I've even got a garbage can with wheels on the bottom like the fire protection guys use. I'll tell you what I use the heck outta that thing rofl.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I just saw a plan table that gave me an idea....

I took my 4 wheel, Rubbermaid cart and built a plan table that will sit right on the top part of the cart. The 2 side pieces are cut at an angle so it is great for reading them. The measurements allow it to sit right inside the edges that way it doesn't slide around or off the cart. It's removable for transport purposes and if I only want to use the cart. 

I have to say this is the best plan table I've had so far. I'm so proud of that thing I think I'm gonna go snap a pic tomorrow and try to post it lol.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-...359333028&sr=8-1&keywords=milwaukee+work+cart

Not sure if its still available or the price but I saw a building operator with one and was pretty jealous.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm always in the market for a good cart.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> I'm always in the market for a good cart.


 Look up craiglist under cart... seen some there..


----------

